# The 'perfect' leash



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

What in your opinion constitutes the 'perfect' all / multi-purpose dog lead?
I'm trying to design the perfect all-purpose lead, probably for training use for me and anyone who wants me to make them one.

So far I have come up with things I like; the ability to adjust length easily - a second trigger hook and multiple O rings. 
A small handle near the collar for safety during crowd control work. 
A ring in the end so leash can be wrapped around me / added to a longer lead if needed.
Lightweight but strong.

Any ideas? Or is reinventing the wheel a silly idea?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My perfect leash is "traffic" length, but ALL loop. When I put a dog in a stay, or an working offlead, I put the loop over the dog's head. And it doubles for a car seat belt loop.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

My Perfect Leash:
- adjusts from 2 feet to 6 feet internally
- has quick release on the handle
- has quick release on the clip
- the clip is magnetised with quick attach
- strong enough to go into battle with our soldiers
- feel like leather in my hand
- easily washable


I don't care if it costs $200 or more, I think it can be done.
I would all so like the same thing in 30 foot, no need for adjustment.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> Any ideas? Or is reinventing the wheel a silly idea?


If you can improve on this design great, if not I wouldn't bother. This lead can be different lengths used as a belt or shoulder lead, and has a quick release could even be used as a seat belt in a vehicle for the dog too. The only think I could see as a possible improvement for agitation work would be between the 'D' ring and quick release is a stiff bungee with 2-3 inches of give so the dog could load up on a harness where you could pull the trigger on a bad guy.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

for me the "perfect" leash is 8' long with no handle at the end. It is heavy leather and strong enough for agitation work with a large bronze snap. simplicity .........K.I.S.S. (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> for me the "perfect" leash is 8' long with no handle at the end. It is heavy leather and strong enough for agitation work with a large bronze snap. simplicity .........K.I.S.S. (keep it simple stupid)


 
I beleive in the K.I.S.S philosophy as well, can't have everything in one and be practical....that pic of that leash above by Geoff just has too much going on for me.......


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My "perfect" leash is about 3 m long, no loop

I can use it for protection work, I can drop it, when necessary

Through the village I tell the dog to walk close, i.e. walk on loose lead, and give him 1-2 m

If I want him to "heel" , I shorten it

It came in useful once with one dog who wanted to get mouthy at another dog. I simply wound it round his muzzle and shut him up

It's also usable for beginning tracking when you need to be nearer the dog


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike, Jody the K.I.S.S concept for the perfect leash is flawed from the get go. To me I have a few leashes and the go to leash for me is that Jaeger lead. I have a few leads I use for FR training a couple 1m and a 3m one with a quick release clip without loop handles that Lynn Cheffins made for me and I use them all the time training, but they are not to practical in day to day. 

A lead that allows use as an agitation lead and as a belt or shoulder lead where you can loop to a post as a quick and dirty tie out quickly is much more closer to perfect. IMHO .. ;-)

But then I've been accused of being 'Inspector Gadget' with everything in my life. LOL!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

If you ask anyone who has ever been in my training room they will tell you that I have more than 40 different types of leads. I have at least one of every type on the market, and more than one of many types. But everytime I grab a dog and reach for a leash I always find myself taking one of the 8' KNPV style leads. FOr me that is the best best all around leash there is. I have several of the multi length, quick release, high speed low drag units, but I much prefer the standard 8 foot heavy leather lead with no loop handle and a big bronze snap.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> If you ask anyone who has ever been in my training room they will tell you that I have more than 40 different types of leads. I have at least one of every type on the market, and more than one of many types. But everytime I grab a dog and reach for a leash I always find myself taking one of the 8' KNPV style leads. FOr me that is the best best all around leash there is. I have several of the multi length, quick release, high speed low drag units, but I much prefer the standard 8 foot heavy leather lead with no loop handle and a big bronze snap.


Hi Mike,

I want to know which leash Truusje puts her stamp of approval on?! :razz: Now that's the leash I'd use ;-)~


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

NOT FUNNY Candy! That bitch ate about $5,000 worth of equipment. But she was more interested in the high dollar items (Suits, sleeves, new bundle of covers, scratch pants, leather aprons......she did not care about eating the leashes.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks all I'm thinking of giving up on the idea now....:-k

I'm the same as Mike, have tons of stuff already and go with the plain leather one for general use.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> NOT FUNNY Candy! That bitch ate about $5,000 worth of equipment. But she was more interested in the high dollar items (Suits, sleeves, new bundle of covers, scratch pants, leather aprons......she did not care about eating the leashes.


Not sure why you'd say that Mike?! :lol::lol: Had me laughing out loud :razz: I think that anyone who's had high drive dogs that destroy things can relate...maybe not to the tune of $5,000 though. That might require some serious a** kicking ;-)

Seriously I'd love to have a 8' leather line like you described. Nothing like leather for strength and durability. If you have a source for them could you please let me know. Thanks Mike!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Not sure why you'd say that Mike?! :lol::lol: Had me laughing out loud :razz: I think that anyone who's had high drive dogs that destroy things can relate...maybe not to the tune of $5,000 though. That might require some serious a** kicking ;-)
> 
> Seriously I'd love to have a 8' leather line like you described. Nothing like leather for strength and durability. If you have a source for them could you please let me know. Thanks Mike!


I have several of them. Some came from trips to Holland, some came from www.signaturek9.com . Not sure if Sig K-9 has them anymore, but they might.


----------

